# 11-04-2015 - Célula Convectiva a passar em Silves



## ecobcg (12 Abr 2015 às 12:28)

Uma bonita célula convectiva passou por Silves ontem ao final da tarde. Embora tivesse acabado por não ter um grande desenvolvimento vertical, a estrutura da mesma era bem bonita.

Ficam umas fotos:





















Todas as fotos da tarde aqui:
http://www.extrematmosfera.com/#!clula-convectiva-em-silves/c1t68

ou aqui:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/extrematmosfera/sets/72157651845737956/


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2015 às 13:08)

Belíssima!  Que imponência quando comparada com o castelo de Silves.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Abr 2015 às 17:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima!  Que imponência quando comparada com o castelo de Silves.



Obrigado!


----------



## NunoC (29 Abr 2015 às 17:31)

Sim, é de facto magnífica!


----------

